# Avoid lecithin if depressed



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

I have depression and adrenal fatigue (caused by social anxiety by intricate means, long, very sad story). So I read somewhere in a post-SSRI forum about this guy that eats 30 grams of lecithin per day and has more refreshing sleep etc Being non-restorative sleep my number one symptom from depression I´ve been trying lecithin for roughy three weeks now, 2 tablespoons in the morning (taken before sleep will make you dream CONSTANTLY, which depression already does lol).

OK so it gives me a dizzy, brainfogged feeling, and slight nausea that lasts much of the afternoon. I was so slow to realise this because with my horrible sleep is not uncommon to feel like that in the mornings but the malaise is different on lecithin. Then I found this:

https://bbrfoundatio...-narsad-grantee

Awesome! I managed to find a supplement that makes depression worse. Yayyyy. All of this is fascinating scientifically, but I feel like ****, and that nullifies the interest of acetylcholine, depression and self experimentation.

PD: It also makes you ejaculate more, but it is kind of sad that you supplement for that IMO.

PD2: I am taking a ****load of supplements as usual, most of which are typical here, will update with a new thread if anything works. I am even willing to become addicted to natural tobacco (nicotine increases dopamine and serotonin in a sustainable way, not like cocaine does which blows up your receptor sensivity). My philosophy is trying anything, as I will definitely kill myself if I dont get refreshing sleep again (and heal social anxiety which CAUSED the unrefreshing sleep).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

^ I haven't had solid undisturbed sleep for 17 months always having to wake up at least 3 times to piss on a good night and a bad night up 15 times. Even before that when I did sleep all the way through the night I only woke up maybe 5 times in an entire year feeling refreshed. I have permanent black bags under my eyes now. I know how you feel.

I am still waiting on Dr Dumbass to do anything about these issues, but knowing Dr Dumbasses, they talk a lot, show up to the appointments but never accomplish anything whatsoever to get your body back to a normal healthy functional state of being.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Noca. I have been dealing with fragmented/unrefreshing sleep for roughly two years and a half now. Yes I am pretty haggard as well...

Stay tuned, I will find a cure or kill myself. (I am pretty convinced I will heal myself so that is just bragging).

So far I seem to have corrected the sleep fragmentation, I frequently get my uninterrumpted 6,5 or 7,5 hours. Stress reduction, raw juicing, blending and a ridiculously healthy diet did that, especially stress reduction. Ironically doing exercise made sleep fragmentation much worse via adrenal fatigue, once I woke up 7 times after running that day like 8 miles.

Sometimes I even get to sleep 8 uninterrumpted hours! I am amazed to discover I still feel very unrefreshed even those days.

Mainstream doctors will be of no use in my experience, BUT if you get them to recipe you Baclofen or some other SLEEP medication (NOT anxyiolitics or antidepressants like benzos and SSRI´s these are evil) then you could get lucky.


----------

